# Euskera: har



## locaporfutbol

Kaixo, por favor, qué significa la palabra "har"?:

_zabal bideak eta aireak gure hizkuntzak har dezan arnas_

Y ya que estamos con esta frase, entiendo que "arnas" es una forma de arnastu=respirar (o eso me dice el diccionario ), pero qué forma es? Yo conozco solo las formas arnastu y arnasten, esta forma cómo y cuándo se usa?

Eskerrik asko aldez aurretik!


----------



## never

Kaixo,

Con las formas auxiliares del subjuntivo (y también con las del potencial) no se suele usar el participio (en este caso "hartu") sino el _aditzoina _("har"), lo que se define en el diccionario Hiztegia 3000 como "la parte del verbo que queda después de quitar al participio su marca".

Así que, al menos en batúa, no se suele decir "har*tu* dezan" sino "har dezan", "sar dadin" en vez de "sar*tu* dadin", "ekar dezakete" en lugar de "ekar*ri* dezakete", etc.

"Gure hizkuntzak har dezan arnas" se podría traducir como "para que nuestra lengua respire". "Arnasa hartu" sería mas fácil traducir literalmente al inglés..."take (a) breath", o sea, respirar.

Espero que esto te ayude un poquito, pero espera la opinión de un euskaldun porque yo también sólo estoy aprendiendo.

Agur!


----------



## yujuju

Está perfecta la explicación


----------



## locaporfutbol

Eskerrik asko never, asko lugundu nauzu benetan. Ulertzen badut.


----------

